# New Firewall Causes Problems Acessing Localhost.



## Lady_Geek (Mar 26, 2006)

Right, so. I'm getting in PHP lately, and I've got myself setup with a WAMP arrangement. I'm on WindowsXP. I'm developing locally, and so need to acess localhost.

The problem started when my parents (I'm not old enough to move out and my parents sometimes use this computer, but not much) downloaded a file, which turned out to be the most viruses, adware, trojans and whathaveyou than I've ever seen. It took two days and no lass than seven anti-virus applications to get them. I suspect there's one out there still active, because I got the one that stopped Norton from running, but not the one that was keeping me from turning on Windows Firewall. It didn't seem to be doing anything except that and aside from that, the computer was back to normal so I decided I could live with that and get another firewall. I installed Filseclab Personal Firewall and it's running fine.

But now I can't acess localhost. I try it and the browser just sits there doing diddly-squat. I've got the rules set to allow port 80 (the port I access localhost through) and allow Apache and MySQL and Firefox and everything associated with what I'm trying to do, all the rules look right, but I still can't get it. And I'm going to have to do that. 

I'm probably overlooking something wildly obvious. I do that sometimes. Little hand here?


----------



## s1dev (Jun 25, 2004)

Hmm. Did localhost work prior to the new firewall? Did you try turning off the firewall then retrying localhost. I suspect it is not the firewall, but that you still have residual effects from your virus/trojan storm. Many times trojans will mess up your localhost connection and/or your internet connectivity. 

Did you run Hijack This and post the log here at Tech Guys? I hope you're still not running 7 antivirus programs...


----------



## Lady_Geek (Mar 26, 2006)

No, the other virus scanners are gone. I'd been using them for second-opinions as it were. But now that I take a good hard look at 'properties' on C:/, I suspect I do still have a bunch of stuff to hunt down somewhere. Leftovers of deleted programs, more malware or both.

Turning off the firewall didn't help. Hell. Looks like I'm still not finished with the rasfergin' (that's the sound Bugs Bunny makes when he's mumbling) things.

This is the log from HijackThis. I recognise almost all of these processes, the most significant exceptions being the xfilter stuff and few other assorted items. Hm...that's weird...bunch of files missing lines...that one on MySQL needs my attention. Anyways...Oh, and point of interest: www.fresh-start-services.ca is just the website of my Mom's business.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:05:24 PM, on 27/03/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Filseclab\xfilter\xfilter.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\AIM95\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Filseclab\FilMsg.exe
C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\ApacheMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\Apache.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\MySQL\MySQL Server 5.0\bin\mysqld-nt.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MOZILL~1\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = about:blank
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = about:blank
R3 - URLSearchHook: ICQ Toolbar - {855F3B16-6D32-4fe6-8A56-BBB695989046} - C:\Program Files\ICQToolbar\toolbaru.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\ycomp5_5_7_0.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\ycomp5_5_7_0.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: ICQ Toolbar - {855F3B16-6D32-4fe6-8A56-BBB695989046} - C:\Program Files\ICQToolbar\toolbaru.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] c:\progra~1\common~1\instal~1\update~1\isuspm.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [XFILTER] "C:\Program Files\Filseclab\xfilter\xfilter.exe" -a
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [csr] csrrs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [googletalk] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe" /autostart
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Event Reminder.lnk = C:\Program Files\Broderbund\PrintMaster\PMremind.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Filseclab Messenger.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Monitor Apache Servers.lnk = C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\ApacheMonitor.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &ICQ Toolbar Search - res://C:\Program Files\ICQToolbar\toolbaru.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://ka.bar.need2find.com/KA/menusearch.html?p=KA
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\AIM95\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\filseclab\xfilter\xfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\filseclab\xfilter\xfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\filseclab\xfilter\xfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\filseclab\xfilter\xfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\filseclab\xfilter\xfilter.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: www.fresh-start-services.ca
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.fresh-start-services.ca
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {193C772A-87BE-4B19-A7BB-445B226FE9A1} (ewidoOnlineScan Control) - http://download.ewido.net/ewidoOnlineScan.cab
O16 - DPF: {1DA3C4AB-E6B6-47A6-B0F3-1BD81524B51B} (ActiveWorldsDownload Control) - http://www.activeworlds.com/products/ActiveWorldsDownload.cab
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by106fd.bay106.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B495C654-5860-45D4-8EAA-5663B9393F33} (OVA Class) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=49480
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{FC04F5B1-93A3-46E7-B61F-AF89B7BD0872}: NameServer = 209.5.212.5 209.5.212.5
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apache - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache\Apache.exe" --ntservice (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apache2 - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\Apache.exe" -k runservice (file missing)
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Ahead Software AG - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: MySQL - Unknown owner - C:\Program.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe


----------



## s1dev (Jun 25, 2004)

The only suspicious things I see are the csrrs (possible GAOBOT.AO WORM) and then the O10 lines. I was guessing xfilter was your firewall. Maybe not.

If csrrs.exe is not familiar to you, check it and remove it,

I suggest posting your log file to the Security forum (in the Internet and Networking section) and just explain that you had some infection problems and can't access localhost and they'll take it from there. They'll be better able to guide you than I can.

Good Luck,

FYI - I used www.sysinfo.org to lookup csrrs in the startup items and it came back as the GAOBOT worm.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Lady_Geek,

Checkout the "other firewalls" subforum here.
Use the "Search This Forum" pull-down and type in: Filesclab
There are about 8 threads some of which may point to other discussions about Filesclab, and among them you may find out a lot of very good information about Filesclab.

Also, if you can bring up a command window and issue the commands: 
ping 127.0.0.1
ping localhost

and in addition, issue a command that will ping your IP address as noted from:
ipconfig /all

If all ping commands work then your TCP/IP stack and PC environment are working ok!

-- Tom


----------



## Lady_Geek (Mar 26, 2006)

I checked the threads that came up in the search. No help. Pinging 127.0.0.1, localhost, celeron, and the ip listed in ipconfig/all worked just fine, though.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Lady_Geek,

Looking at the full thread, apparently, my reply was intended for another post. Sorry 'bout that. OTOH, your TCP/IP stack and PC environment are ok except for your malware problem.

-- Tom


----------

